# Vladimir Ivanovich Rebikov (1866 - 1920)



## TxllxT

Russian composer & pianist, who on English Wikipedia is described in this manner: " _"Rebikov was already a forgotten figure by the time of his death at age 54. He was bitter and disillusioned, convinced wrongly that composers such as Debussy, Scriabin, and Stravinsky had made their way into public prominence through stealing his ideas. Ironically Rebikov is best known by way of his insubstantial music in salon genres. Rebikov's role as an important early instigator of twentieth-century techniques deserves to be more widely recognized." (Uncle Dave Lewis, Allmusic)_ "

Vladimir Rebikov - Valse Mélancolique in B minor, Op. 2 No. 3















Vladimir Rebikov - Waltz, from "The Christmas Tree" (PIANO SOLO VERSION)






Misha Rachlevsky - A Russian Mosaic - Chamber Orchestra Kremlin: Vladimir Rebikov (1866-1920)















Wladimir Rebikow: Feuilles d'automne Jouni Somero,piano















Vladimir Rebikov: 2 Dances from op.28 Jouni Somero, piano






Vladimir Rebikov: Les démons s' amusent Jouni Somero,piano






Vladimir Rebikov - Waltz in B minor, Op. 10, No. 8 (Extended)










Vladimir Rebikov ‒ Une Fête, Op. 38


----------



## TxllxT

Vladimir Rebikov: 3 Ballades for piano (1901)















Vladimir Rebikov: Chansons Blanches, Op. 48






Vladimir Rebikov: Rêves de bonheur, 5 pieces for piano, part 1/2






Vladimir Rebikov: Rêves de bonheur, 5 pieces for piano, part 2/2






The Vladimir Rebikov Collection (Legends/The Meadow in Eventide/The Bear)






Vladimir Rebikov: March of Gnomes and Dance of Clowns















В. Ребиков "Вальс" - Vladimir Rebikov "Waltz" from the fairy-tale opera "Christmas Tree" 
National Chamber Orchestra "Kyiv Soloists"















Rebikov The world premiere of the opera "Narcissus" Smirnov Rebikov The world premiere "Narcissus" A.Smirnov















V.Rebikov The world premiere of the opera "ARAHNE" Smirnov V.Rebikov The world premiere "Arachne" A.Smirnov


----------



## TxllxT

Waltz from the opera "The Christmas Tree" (Вальс из оперы-сказки "Елка")















B. Rebikov Little Match (YOLKA) Theater AMADEI Japan - Performance of the Moscow musical theater AMADEUS "The Little Match Girl" by Opera W. Rebikov "Christmas Tree"















V.Rebikova play "Dervish". Performed by Markel






Rebikow Wl. "Christbaum" Walzer, Rebikov "Christmas tree" Waltz


----------



## Portamento

Love his little piano miniatures, especially the notoriously catchy _Une fête_. Unfortunate that by the end of his short life, Rebikov was forgotten and miserable, convinced that Scriabin and Debussy had stolen his usage of the whole tone scale. Although not as inventive as either of the prior, he should be remembered as an "important early instigator of twentieth-century techniques".


----------

